# Help: WSM getting way too hot



## young j (Oct 19, 2017)

hey so I've had my WSM 22.5 for a few months now and I'm having an issue lately where my smoker is getting WAY TOO hot. 
I use the minion method with briquette charcoals. I usually use a whole bag of medium charcoal, I light up 10 briquettes to get the fire going and the strange part is i keep 2/3 bottom vents closed completely or else it heats up too fast and keep the top vent completely open. I usually keep one vent open half way while the smokers warming up and then leave 25% of the vent open when I get to 200 degrees but the temp would keep going up until it reachers 350+ and I had to take the meat off the smoker twice now so it doesn't burn. Can anybody tell me what I'm doing wrong? I think I'll start by using less charcoal next time but I'm any insight.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Oct 19, 2017)

I found that I could only use about 5 to 7 briquettes to start and I had to shut down 2 vents completely and have my third vent about an 1/8th inch open, with the top vent completely open.  I was really surprised at how much I had to shut the bottom vents.  I also found that shutting it a little early worked better than chasing temp.  Also, have you noticed any smoke leaking around your door?  An air leak into the wsm can cause it also.  I added a seal to my door.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2017)

young j said:


> hey so I've had my WSM 22.5 for a few months now and I'm having an issue lately where my smoker is getting WAY TOO hot.
> I use the minion method with briquette charcoals. I usually use a whole bag of medium charcoal, I light up 10 briquettes to get the fire going and the strange part is i keep 2/3 bottom vents closed completely or else it heats up too fast and keep the top vent completely open. I usually keep one vent open half way while the smokers warming up and then leave 25% of the vent open when I get to 200 degrees but the temp would keep going up until it reachers 350+ and I had to take the meat off the smoker twice now so it doesn't burn. Can anybody tell me what I'm doing wrong? I think I'll start by using less charcoal next time but I'm any insight.




J, 

1) How many cooks, and what have you cooked in your WSM? I only ask this because you may not have seasoned it enough to seal the door and lid. A butt or two would be perfect and very forgiving. 
2) 22's are known for leaking around the door. Is there excessive amounts of smoke leaking out? You may need to tweak the door for a better fit, or maybe you'll need a gasket. 
3) Sometimes the cooking chamber is out of round. How does yours fit? 

Sounds like your doing everything correctly. I usually start mine with a full ring of charcoal, place about 6 to 8 lit coals in the middle, all vents wide open. When I hit 225 or so I'll close down two vents and bring it up to temp with the remaining vent(I smoke at 250 to 275). If it's windy out always use the vent opposite the wind. Make adjustments and wait 15min. or so to see how the smoker reacts. One thought, since your 22 is fairly new - you may need to use water in the pan to keep the temps down. At least until it's seasoned. 

Chris


----------



## young j (Oct 22, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> J,
> 
> 1) How many cooks, and what have you cooked in your WSM? I only ask this because you may not have seasoned it enough to seal the door and lid. A butt or two would be perfect and very forgiving.
> 2) 22's are known for leaking around the door. Is there excessive amounts of smoke leaking out? You may need to tweak the door for a better fit, or maybe you'll need a gasket.
> ...



Hey thanks for the reply. 1) I've cooked many different things on it so far, brisket, butts, ribs, chicken etc. but not until recent that the temp is shooting up way too high
2) I think it could be the door because I've noticed that smoke is able to leak from the top right/left corners of the door
3) I usually do use the water pan but I hate the mess it leaves so I don't use it when I don't have to 

Sounds like I need to season it a little better and I might try using less charcoal and see if that helps


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 22, 2017)

I can run my WSM on a full load of charcoal at steady temps between 165F and 350F+ without using my Guru.  Unfortunately I'm on a time crunch this morning.  I'll be back later.


----------



## troutman (Oct 22, 2017)

What gmc2003 said.  Get that puppy sealed up.  Amazon sells a variety of heat tapes that do a great job of sealing.  I have both an 18" and a 22" and the 22 is sometimes hard to back down, much more so than the 18.  I also suggest using less charcoal to start.  I never use a full bag to start, too much heat build up for me.  You can always add more via the door.


----------



## young j (Oct 22, 2017)

troutman said:


> What gmc2003 said.  Get that puppy sealed up.  Amazon sells a variety of heat tapes that do a great job of sealing.  I have both an 18" and a 22" and the 22 is sometimes hard to back down, much more so than the 18.  I also suggest using less charcoal to start.  I never use a full bag to start, too much heat build up for me.  You can always add more via the door.



I Appreciate the advice Troutman


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 22, 2017)

A gasket kit definitely can help temps, I have one on mine.  Mastering vent control is just a fun part of the game.  A dense charcoal briquette helps too.  Since I switched from Kingsford Original to Royal Oak Ridge, my Guru has basically become useless.  I can control temps easily with the vents.

I always load a full ring of charcoal and wood, regardless whether my target temp is 165F or 350F.  My water pan is always empty. I now start with only 6-10 hot briquettes for a low temp smoke.  All bottom vents are closed. Top vent full open.  Then I walk away for an hour or more.  The temp will usually climb to the 170s, sometimes a little higher, with white smoke coming out of the top vent.  Then I'll open one vent maybe 1/8"-1/4". The temp will climb and stabilize around 220-235F.

Load the meat quickly when the smoke starts thinning.  The "burp," which is taking off the lid, will fuel the fire with air.  Close that bottom vent that was open and it will come back down.

Once you have thin blue smoke, don't be afraid to use the top vent to bring down temps.  Nothing you do will work more quickly than closing down the top vent to barely open.  You have to have thin blue smoke though to avoid stale smoke problems. Once the temp has settled, usually in 30 minutes or less, you can start opening the top vent again.  

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/wsm-22-over-night-cook.268420/#post-1754056


----------

